# swiss trip info required?



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

hy all,
we are shortly off on our 2 month trip around europe france/germany/pyrennes and the wife says why don`t we see switzerland as well on our way to southern germany. having never read up on this country before[switzerland] any advise on the places to see/go would be great -planning to use only the side roads and bit of motorway for two weeks.
do you require to purchase any road tax disc etc for the side roads or does it only apply to mways?
our vehicle is 3.5ton gross weight.

we are hoping to be passing through late may/early june 2005

cheers Tramp


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If I recall, the general advice to all travellers in Switzerland is to buy a vignette to use motorways AND major roads. They are very strict on enforcing this and there are heavy fines if caught without one. For instance you may find that some roads are barred to larger vehicles and you have no choice but to use a major route.

Vignettes are available at boarder crossings and used to cost SF40, think you can also buy them at garages and they are valid for a year.

I also don't think the E111 is valid in Switzerland and if you have a pet you may also find entry requirements different to the EU countries. GB stickers are supposed to be also required but no body seemed to bother about that. 

Two years ago I estimated the COL to be about 30 percent higher than UK. However travel by public transport including cable car rides is very expensive and you are well advised to buy a pass if you want to use either the lake ferries or any cable cars. My tip would be to park the motorhome up on a site and buy a pass which is valid for their integrated transport system but of course that will depend on how long you want to spend in one place. Interlaken is a very good base and is a transport hub.

peedee


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Bin a couple of times, once in a motorhome and twice by car so I guess I should have said three times in the beginning.

Only some motorways require the sticker e.g. the swiss bit going up to and through the tunnel to Italy does not. The food in motorway stops is absolutely first class. I was also suprised as to how much of Switzerland is actually flat. We did see a very nice alp which I believe was the Matterhorn, the one with the bent top. Last year we travelled from Lac Chalain in France, through Switzerland and into Italy. This road is very slow and very busy and runs about 5 miles ajacent to Lake Geneva where we would have stopped had it not taken so long. There is a brand new tunnel from Italy to Swiss and back again of course which has fantastic veiws. I believe is called the A5 running North from Turin. Well worth a trip for view alone. (Actually a series of tunnels.) Runs up to Monty Blonky.


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

The E111 does cover you in Switzerland if you are a UK National: see

www.dh.gov.uk/PolicyAndGuidance/Hea...oadHealthCareWithInTheEEA/InsideTheEAAArticle

On Lake Geneva is the Swiss Vapeur Parc..a must see if you are into steam trains. Pay an entrance fee and ride as many as you like for as long as you like, several miles of track in great scenery. Campsite right opposite, sorry cannot remember its name! 

Lyn


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

phoenix said:


> The E111 does cover you in Switzerland if you are a UK National: see
> 
> www.dh.gov.uk/PolicyAndGuidance/Hea...oadHealthCareWithInTheEEA/InsideTheEAAArticle
> 
> Lyn


I am getting an error trying to bring up that page but possibly cover is for emergency treatment only.

peedee


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

oops, sorry 

http://www.dh.gov.uk/PolicyAndGuidance/HealthAdviceForTravellers/fs/en

and look for Getting Treatment in the EEA and Switzerland, further down the page.
Switzerland included since 1 June 2002 but not for everybody  
but ok if UK national residing in the UK. (This includes refugees)

Yes, the E111 only covers emergencies and accidents, where ever you go.

Lyn


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Lyn, thought I had book marked this with respect to E111 changes, have now done so.

peedee


----------



## BadlyOverdrawnBoy (May 1, 2005)

Buy some Camping Cheques before you go - you will save at least half on the campsite fees. Also, stock up with wine, beer and spirits in France or Germany.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Whenever I go to Switzerland I go through Belgium to Luxembourg, fill up with cheap fuel ( and cigs ) then down through Germany to Switzerland. No tolls until you get to Switzerland. With an early start you can do it in one day but I usually do an overnight in Germany.
Just outside Interlaken in a little village, Lauterbrunnen, there is a very nice campsite Camping Jungfrau. There is wonderful scenery, the Eiger, the Jungfrau and the Monch. Mountain villages, Wengen, Murren and Grindelwald. Waterfalls, cable cars, mountain railways, all well worth a visit.
Phil.


----------



## 93158 (May 1, 2005)

Spent 2 months in Switzerland and Austria last summer it was great!

Get the Alan Rogers Europe guide it is just published for 2005 and is full of great sites.

The is a particulary good site just south of Zermat called Camping Attermenzen. Basic but great location.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

if you will overnight on an resting place of swiss higways, you have sometime to pay 10 Euro for this " service " , most on the north-south connection to Italy...

regards,

duc ( leduc )


----------

